# Racing the Strombecker Track at Monster Hobbies



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

We had a lot of fun on the weekend playing with the Strombecker track at Monster Hobbies durring the River City Classics Show and Shine 2012. 

Have a look at the video : 




Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies


----------

